
At Google, Breathing Room for New Ideas - vanderfluge
http://on.wsj.com/1j3KOjD
======
DGAP
Interesting how positive of an angle this article takes a la Google and Nest.
("We don't give Nest employees the same benefits because we're 'scrappy!'") I
haven't heard great things from Nest employees post acquisition, just read the
Glassdoor reviews.

~~~
muddi900
Most negative reviews there list Google perks as a pro.

------
oneJob
Hmmm. WSJ article with only good things to say about gigantic company shortly
after public restructuring with special attention given to the independence
that privacy-ignoring-behemoth is affording to a company that puts stuff
inside your home, and all in 1000 words. Also, look at Mr. Page's amazing
smile, he's not a robot. :)

Kinda not much substance here.

------
Animats
This makes it easier to spin off the new business units if they get big enough
to thrive as independent businesses. Or the old ones. Spinning off Google's
social services might be a win.

What's it like for Google employees? Is the new dome-shaped HQ only for Google
Search employees? Do people from other units get to enter the Googleplex?

------
yuhong
I remember
[https://twitter.com/nestsupport/status/606246459822997505](https://twitter.com/nestsupport/status/606246459822997505)
days after I reported the 768-bit DHE problem to Google security. (affected
server was
[https://transport01-rts10-iad01.transport.home.nest.com](https://transport01-rts10-iad01.transport.home.nest.com)).
Also see
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1170833](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1170833)

------
johansch
1000 people at Nest? Hmm.

------
xmly
Soon, they will find out they are not superman,can not be successful in every
area.

